# "hot-pluggable devices" in kernel [solved]

## gesiel

Hello fo all,

```
General setup ---> 

--- Support for hot-pluggable devices 
```

I need enable "Support for hot-pluggable devices" (General setup --->) in kernel settings, but I don't know why It's allways disabled.

I try some combinations of settings, but nothing works!

How fix it?

thanks for any ideia!Last edited by gesiel on Sun May 22, 2005 8:27 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## adaptr

You need to enable Plug and Play to get hotplug support.

USB also needs this (hotplug, ergo PnP).

----------

## gesiel

adaptr, thanks for your help.

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> You need to enable Plug and Play to get hotplug support.

 

in this location?

```
Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)  ---> 

PCI Hotplug Support  --->

<*> Support for PCI Hotplug (EXPERIMENTAL) 
```

If yes, not works for me. Again:

```
--- Support for hot-pluggable devices  
```

Hotplug instaled, but what it's "ergo PnP"?

I enebled "Plug & Play SO" in BIOS also.

I wave 3 machines with Gentoo and the menuconfig wave same problem.  :Sad: 

----------

## adaptr

Device Drivers -> Plug and Play support -> Plug and Play support.

----------

## gesiel

adaptr,

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Device Drivers -> Plug and Play support -> Plug and Play support.

 

I do it, but not works.  :Sad: 

I will appreciate if you can send me your config so that I compare with mine.

(gesiel at gmail dot com)

Thanks.

----------

## adaptr

Well...no.

Post the output of

```
lspci -v
```

and your kernel config.

On an external web site by preference, so as not to pollute the forums.

----------

## gesiel

adaptr, thanks for your atention,

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Well...no.
> 
> Post the output of
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I put my configuration in this page:

http://www.io.eti.br/gg/config.php

what it can be wrong?

----------

## adaptr

```
CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y
```

It is enabled - what's your problem ?

I would strongly recommend you use ACPI instead of APM-  it is more advanced and also takes care of configuring PnP hardware.

Why do you have SCSI modules and SATA enabled ?

I'm fairly sure you do not have a DPT smartCache card... nor any kind of SiS SATA controller.

Please take the time to go over the entire config by hand.

You won't ever get the nvidia card to work with X as long as you have DRM/DRI enabled in the kernel.

----------

## gesiel

You have much patience.  I am thankful.

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y
> ```
> ...

 

although to be "seeming" qualified, in the menu it is incapacitated.

```
General setup  ---> 

--- Support for hot-pluggable devices
```

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> I would strongly recommend you use ACPI instead of APM-  it is more advanced and also takes care of configuring PnP hardware.

 

You are correct, the ACPI are more modern than the APM, but to qualify the ACPI was causing me many messages in boot.  Also I not use energy management.

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Why do you have SCSI modules and SATA enabled ?

 

Again you are correct.  I not perceived that SCSI and SATA were qualified.  I go to correct.

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> I'm fairly sure you do not have a DPT smartCache card... nor any kind of SiS SATA controller.

 

Again correct!  

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> Please take the time to go over the entire config by hand.

 

Ok, I do it.

 *adaptr wrote:*   

> You won't ever get the nvidia card to work with X as long as you have DRM/DRI enabled in the kernel.

 

xiiii, it is truth?  my error again.  :Embarassed: 

I did not want to admit, but I perceived that he has many errors in mine config.

I go to try to make right them and I show new config, ok?

----------

## adaptr

 *Quote:*   

> although to be "seeming" qualified, in the menu it is incapacitated.
> 
> Code:
> 
> General setup  --->
> ...

 

Nooo.... it is required, meaning that you can not disable it.

If you have any kind of USB support then hotplugging is required.

----------

## gesiel

adaptr,

its suggestions had improved mine config, but the problem continues. 

```
General setup  --->

--- Support for hot-pluggable devices
```

I feel that I am renting you with this subject (Brazilian slang).  I placed new config in the site (seems the old one but is new, ok? (http://www.io.eti.br/gg/config.php)

Now ACPI works fine. I cleaned a little config, but still he has garbage.

right now I am compiling all the system to reflect the new configurations of flags ACPI and USB.

In any way, I am thankful.

----------

## gesiel

haaaann, 

 *adaptr wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   although to be "seeming" qualified, in the menu it is incapacitated.
> 
> Code:
> 
> General setup  --->
> ...

 

I understood.  But this is the problem!  In config it is "CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y" and when I open "make menuconfig" it I appear incapacitated, equal to this:

```
General setup  --->

--- Support for hot-pluggable devices
```

does not make sense!

Why it makes this with me? buaaaa, buaaaa  :Crying or Very sad: 

I feel that already I disturbed you sufficiently.  We go to forget this?  I go to live with this!  

I am thankful for its patience and my bad English.

----------

## adaptr

You shouldn't be thankful for your bad English, but it doesn't matter, because I am patient with it  :Wink: 

----------

## gesiel

is truth.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## adaptr

Why have you abandoned this thread ?

As I already said, you do have hotplugging enabled in the kernel; in fact, you can't even disable it because USB support won't let you.

The kernel .config file always has the last word, since that is what will actually be used for building the kernel.

The menuconfig apparently confuses you, so just accept what I say.

----------

## gesiel

I understood and I believe you.  It makes sense, but when joining a device USB, the program hotplug does not make nothing, seems that it does not recognize.

I did not only want to be disturbing you perpetual with this problem. But as you he is very, very patient, I go to reopen post, ok?

Thanks.

----------

## MickKi

When you are plugging a USB device you should be able to do something like 

```
# mount /dev/sda /mnt/usba <--after you have made a new directory e.g. # mkdir /mnt/usba -->
```

 and your usb device should be there.  Listing its contents by running # ls -la /mnt/usba should show you the fs on your usb device.  If you want to automount it then you will also need to compile kernel automounter support either in your kernel or as a module and emerge autofs.

This link and this link as well as an article I remember seeing in the gentoo wiki should help you further.

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## gesiel

Hi MickKi, thanks for your attention,

 *MickKi wrote:*   

> When you are plugging a USB device you should be able to do something like 
> 
> ```
> # mount /dev/sda /mnt/usba <--after you have made a new directory e.g. # mkdir /mnt/usba -->
> ```
> ...

 

That process what you describ is for kernel-2.4 + automounter without + udev + coldpug + hotplug.

But I use kernel-2.6.11 + udev + coldplu + hotplog + automounter 4 support

However, I experiments this method and not works for me... in a small test, my fash memory and keyboard was not recognized.

I wave others USB, like photographic cam, keyboard, webcam and printer and they not use filesystem, except photographic cam and flash memory (pen drive). Whem I put keyboard in slot, its not works. 

Only works if I reboot the machine with the connected peripheral. Then udev and coldplug is ok.

This fact makes me to think that or kernel does not have some activated event or hotplug is not functioning.Last edited by gesiel on Sun May 22, 2005 12:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gesiel

Almost solved!

I have 4 slots of USB, although only to appear 2 when I make lsusb.

```
root@terra root # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0424:0140 Standard Microsystems Corp.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

Since the beginning I vine trying only in one (in the from above pair).  In this it only functions when I restart the machine.  By chance I placed the keyboard in slot of low e functioned in the hour.

```
root@terra root # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 1231:805a  <------

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0424:0140 Standard Microsystems Corp.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

Probably the problem was this.  The flash memory also was recognized:

```
root@terra root # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0ea0:6803 Ours Technology, Inc. OTI-6803 Flash Disk  <------

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0424:0140 Standard Microsystems Corp.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

I try:

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/usb
```

and

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
```

reply:

```
root@terra root # mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/usb

mount: /dev/sda não é um dispositivo de blocos válido
```

( /dev/sda don't is an valid device of block )

What I have that to make "to see" its content?

update:

I am trying of everything to solve this problem and to know as udev functions.  I made tests with the printer and the card of memory.

when I detach pen drive I appear this:

```
root@terra root # ls /proc/scsi

device_info  scsi
```

when I connect pen drive I appear this:

```
root@terra root # ls /proc/scsi

device_info  scsi  usb-storage
```

it appears in/proc as SCSI.  I looked at the content of the archive scsi:

```
root@terra root # cat /proc/scsi/scsi

Attached devices:

Host: scsi0 Channel: 00 Id: 00 Lun: 00

  Vendor: cigar    Model: cigar pro        Rev: 1.11

  Type:   Direct-Access                    ANSI SCSI revision: 02
```

Looking at the archive/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev-rules is default.  

!) I have that to modify something in it?  

2) I have that to add something in fstab?

3) I have that to place it has supported the SCSI in kernel?

----------

## gesiel

Ok, ok, my problem with Flash-Memory is solved!

ativei as opções do kernel:

```
Device Drivers  --->

SCSI device support  --->

[*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support

<*>   SCSI disk support
```

because the Flash-Memory are recognized as SCSI.  You sleep with this noise?  (Brazilian expression).  :Very Happy: 

Then we go to the speech of "Oscar":  I am thankful "adaptr" (it was very patient), also "Deathwing00" and to the authors of the pages:

http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#why

http://www.joeldalley.com/linux/HOWTO/howto_pages/Flash-Memory-HOWTO.html

Now works.

```
mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/flash
```

By.

----------

